# OCTOBER CONTEST... YOUR FAB 5



## cyberdigger

I'd like to announce a new competition.

 What we're looking for this time is the best pic of 5 bottles. 

 There will be a vote, I'm copying Swizzle's format.. []

 The rules are, there must be no more nor less than 5 bottles in the pic. The rest is up to you clever, inspired entrants. 

 Contest begins now, entries must be submitted by October 5th, 2011, at 8:00 PM Eastern time.

 There will be a reward for the winner, I'll figure that out later.. []

UPDATE:  YOU CAN NOW CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE 5 PICS ON THIS LINK


----------



## cyberdigger

...here's my entry... []


----------



## bottlekid76

I love barrels! []


----------



## RedGinger

My 5


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great idea Charlie,...I'll pick these 5 ambers, because they remind me of beautiful fall foilage.


----------



## cyberdigger

Awesome! Glad y'all'r into it.. [] 

 Once all the entries are ..entered..[>:] ..then I will ask each of you to choose your favorite 5 pics, and then there will be an anonymous poll to determine the winner. Or something like that.. I also might decide to allow as many as 5 entries per contestant, but for now, it remains at only one per..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

There's my 5 [8D]


----------



## peejrey

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12. . . . . .
 hmm...ohh, I see the 5..kinda[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 How do you people get the lines in them?
 Photoshop?
 Just can't figure it out..[&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW

> How do you people get the lines in them?
> Photoshop?
> Just can't figure it out..


 
 Preston,...You can do it in "paint" program too! Just pick a color, then a brush size or writing instrument...[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> hmm...ohh, I see the 5..kinda
> How do you people get the lines in them?
> Photoshop?


 
 Photoshop???  Rick just scratched the line on his computer monitor with his fingernail []
 Dont need no photoshop...


----------



## mtfdfire22

my 4, my other nice ones are all packed up and this is an older picture but it will do i suppose.


----------



## glass man

DO jars qualify???????JAMIE


----------



## AntiqueMeds

ALL AMERICAN


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> GreatÂ idea Charlie,...I'll pick these 5Â ambers, because they remind me of beautiful fall foilage.


 

 Sorry to side tract just a wee bit..but Joe I am in love with the 1st bottle on the right[my right![]]  !Man it is beautiful! Are jars accepted?JAMIE


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 Here are my 5 different sizes of cathedral pickles.

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------



## cyberdigger

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DO jars qualify???????JAMIE


 
 Yes Jamie of course they do, anything like that, bottles, jars, insulators, stoneware.. mix them together or whatever.. we're looking for the best pic, that's the most important aspect.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

.


----------



## dollarbill

Heres 5


----------



## T D

Since I'm the Georgia Chero Guy, here are with uncommon color


----------



## bottle_head9

Here`s  another 5.


----------



## bostaurus

Here is a group... I am such a poor photographer.


----------



## bostaurus

The color is a bit better in these.


----------



## KBbottles

Great contest!  I'll get mine in tonight!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds

I'm liking the Cheros and the Pickles.  Do we get to vote?


----------



## cyberdigger

Yeah, actually we get to vote twice.. first, to pick our favorite 5 photos, and then there will be a poll to determine the winner..
 By the by, I changed something.. everyone can submit more than one pic, just don't nobody go crazy..! []


----------



## redbeardrelics

Awesome picture, The colors in the sky and fog perfectly blend with the odd colors in the glass, nicely done!


> ORIGINAL:  T D
> 
> Since I'm the Georgia Chero Guy, here are with uncommon color


----------



## Dean

Here are 5 more.  Five different color of state capital druggists.

 Dean


----------



## Dean

And some colored sodas.  Dean


----------



## Dean

And some pictures.  Dean


----------



## Dean

And now some rarer ones.  Dean


----------



## bottlekid76

Some colored pontiled sodas

 ~Tim


----------



## KBbottles

This pic makes me very nervous with all of them sitting on the railing!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Yeah, actually we get to vote twice.. first, to pick our favorite 5 photos, and then there will be a poll to determine the winner..
> By the by, I changed something.. everyone can submit more than one pic, just don't nobody go crazy..! []


 
 I guess dean didn't hear you lol[]


----------



## KBbottles

Here's my Fav 5 after a long annoying day at the office...


----------



## KBbottles

And equally as relaxing to consume (at least visually)...


----------



## KBbottles

Dang it... I suck at photography [:'(]


----------



## cyberdigger

Looks like Dean was chomping at the bit..! [] 
 I would say 5 entries should suffice for each participant, so Dean has met his quota already, and I must say he has some extremely nice bottles! ..the contest, please remember all of you, is for the best* PIC* of 5 bottles.. not the most expensive 5 or the oldest ..so far TD's pic is impressing me the most, but we have a whole week yet.. and we all get to vote twice..


----------



## Road Dog

Nice Pics! I'm on vacation at Oak Island. Will try and post a couple pics when I get home this weekend.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> Oak Island


 
 hey could you dig up that treasure while your there?[]
 http://www.oakislandtreasure.co.uk/


----------



## Dean

> By the by, I changed something.. everyone can submit more than one pic, just don't nobody go crazy..!


 
 Hello, 
 This is the rule that I was going by and I have no interest in winning the contest.  Just trying to show some of my bottles this week as I'm leaving the country for 15 days this weekend.

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------



## Dean

Hello Rick,

 It looks like Dean reads the rules just a little better than you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> I guess dean didn't hear you lol [/quote
> 
> I also might decide to allow as many as 5 entries per contestant, but for now, it remains at only one per
> 
> By the by, I changed something.. everyone can submit more than one pic, just don't nobody go crazy
> 
> Exact rules,
> 
> Dean


----------



## cyberdigger

Hey Dean, I dunno where you're travelling to, but you should bring 5 of your bottles with you and take some exotic pix.. I'll make room for =5 entries as replacements are requseted.. []


----------



## bottlekid76

I agree with redbeardrelics, that backgrund on T D's pic is awesome with his color run. Very Nice!

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23

Ooh, 5 shots? []

 I'll have to get creative with 'em this weekend. Let's think of all the ways to take a picture of a bottle... Shouldn't be many, with my crappy camera...


----------



## blobbottlebob

Slick Rick.
 You crazy son of a gun. I'm thinking that there might be some other bottle that should be in a picture with four of its lesser bretheren. Hmm, can you think of anything? You circling the nearest five pontilled cobalts in a picture that is a sea of pontilled cobalts is one brazen taunt UNLESS one considers that somewhere an eagle soars above all of them. Just sayin'.


----------



## Oldihtractor

some criers


----------



## cyberdigger

..in situ.. [8D]


----------



## KBbottles

This is one of my favorites so far!!!! [] [] [] [] []


----------



## KBbottles

Kitty has a look on that face like "daddy... what the heck r u doing now!?"


----------



## bostaurus

"You expect me to go in one of those?  Is it time for the vet again?"


----------



## cyberdigger

"For pity's sake give me an epidural!"


----------



## Wheelah23

Please excuse me while I take up all your bandwidth... []

















 A little color (the sun was just leaving, so I couldn't get any great pics of these...


----------



## Brandons Bottles

I don't really know what to make of it... Kinda bored I guess.


----------



## cyberdigger

That Kudzu grows like crazy don't it!? [8D] I like that pic!


----------



## Brandons Bottles

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That Kudzu grows like crazy don't it!? [8D] I like that pic!


 


 It doesn't even grow on the front where it's supposed to anymore!!!!


----------



## RedGinger

Five more from my collection.  The lighting was terrible because it was dark and rainy most of the day.  Funny picture, Charlie!


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## JOETHECROW

# *3.*


----------



## JOETHECROW

*#4.*


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> DO jars qualify???????JAMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jamie of course they do, anything like that, bottles, jars, insulators, stoneware.. mix them together or whatever.. we're looking for the best pic, that's the most important aspect.
Click to expand...

 

   I THANK YA!Hope to get ours[Nina and mine] on soon!JAMIE


----------



## glass man

NODDER THANG:can it be pictures of bottles I used to have? JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger

Yes, Jamie.. there really aren't many rules, just use your best picture-taking skills.. []


----------



## bottlekid76

Some Saloon Flasks







 ~Tim


----------



## cyberdigger

...mmmm....


----------



## ajohn

Great contest Charlie,There are some great pics of glass here.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Dean
> 
> Hello Rick,
> 
> It looks like Dean reads the rules just a little better than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess dean didn't hear you lol [/quote
> 
> I also might decide to allow as many as 5 entries per contestant, but for now, it remains at only one per
> 
> By the by, I changed something.. everyone can submit more than one pic, just don't nobody go crazy
> 
> Exact rules,
> 
> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said " dont go crazy mean Dean [] and I dont live by the rules[:-]
Click to expand...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Some of my Favs


----------



## RICKJJ59W

IP's


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Opps what happened to that pic  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

A Sick Bunch  on the hopper


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Slick Rick.
> You crazy son of a gun. I'm thinking that there might be some other bottle that should be in a picture with four of its lesser bretheren. Hmm, can you think of anything? You circling the nearest five pontilled cobalts in a picture that is a sea of pontilled cobalts is one brazen taunt UNLESS one considers that somewhere an eagle soars above all of them. Just sayin'.


 
 No no no  Its not slick its SICK there is a big difference Beee hahahaha[]


----------



## epackage

Bottles of a life, Past, Present and Future.....


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Bottles of a life, Past, Present and Future.....


 
 Winner![]


----------



## cyberdigger

Hey Ricky what happened to those 'enthroned' ones? Looks like they caught the cirrhosis.. [:-]


----------



## epackage

Thanx Rocky...


----------



## cyberdigger

[8D]That's funny Jim! And o-so true..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Ricky what happened to those 'enthroned' ones? Looks like they caught the cirrhosis.. [:-]


 
 That's called plastic wrap mode [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

Cool.. does it work on peoples faces too?


----------



## RedGinger

"Dr. Mrs. Bottone's", druggist, work table:


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Cool.. does it work on peoples faces too?


 
 I believe it does,i'll have to try it


----------



## cyberdigger

LOLOL!! I look like TOTAL CRAP!!! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Ohhh  come on! I fixed you up a little  lol[]
 what else you need done ??/


----------



## cyberdigger

That'll do for now, thank you my good man! [] I must think of a way to compensate you....


----------



## rockbot

1880's applied top beers in a stream of colors!
 Dug all of them from an early 1880's privy that was packed with over 120 bottles back in 2006.
 Except the blue one. Dug that one last year.[]


----------



## epackage

Great pic Rock, what a super amount of color in the same form...[]


----------



## rockbot

Thanks Jim![]


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> 1880's applied top beers in a stream of colors!
> Dug all of them from an early 1880's privy that was packed with over 120 bottles back in 2006.
> Except the blue one. Dug that one last year.[]


 
 Nice squeaky clean bottles Rock,...they look great together,...do most of your bottles come out of the ground there without too much sickness?


----------



## rockbot

Most places I dig they come out clean. Some glass like case gins and clear meds do have that sickness. Almost all colored oriental bottles come out clean though. I guess they had some good glass.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 1880's applied top beers in a stream of colors!
> Dug all of them from an early 1880's privy that was packed with over 120 bottles back in 2006.
> Except the blue one. Dug that one last year.[]


 
 look at the perdy colorsssss[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Strange is good []


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> "Dr. Mrs. Bottone's", druggist, work table:


 
 Nice pic Laur...[]


----------



## RedGinger

Thanx[]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> "Dr. Mrs. Bottone's", druggist, work table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Laur...[]
Click to expand...

 Thought I was looking at a rare photo of Ben Franklin's house....Nice !!


----------



## rockbot

Thanks Rick. The hardest color to get is the blue followed by the green, yellow green, honey amber, red amber and most common in amber. I had to leave out the honey amber for contest purposes..[] 

 Hey Red, I like your layout. The chair is sweat. Hand carved?


----------



## Road Dog

Here are a couple pics


----------



## Road Dog

another


----------



## RedGinger

Really nice pictures, guys.  Thanks Rocky, and Jim.  Rocky, I can see you and the clouds in your pic which makes it even cooler.  As for the chair, it's old, but Joe will have to respond to that one.  I'm not sure about it.  He's under the weather today, so he'll get back to you later.  I suppose it's a good day to sleep anyway.  It's cold and rainy, here.  Nice selection of bottles, Road Dog.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Really nice pictures, guys.  Thanks Rocky, and Jim.  Rocky, I can see you and the clouds in your pic which makes it even cooler.  As for the chair, it's old, but Joe will have to respond to that one.  I'm not sure about it.  He's under the weather today, so he'll get back to you later.  I suppose it's a good day to sleep anyway.  It's cold and rainy, here.  Nice selection of bottles, Road Dog.


 
 It is a good day to sleep,I just woke up[]


----------



## RedGinger

Naptime.  Our cats love days like this.  Well, for them every day is a day like this.


----------



## RedGinger

"Mom, this shelf is too small for me."


----------



## carobran

heres my entry[][]


----------



## slag pile digger

here is 5


----------



## slag pile digger

here is another 5


----------



## blobbottlebob

A little color.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Sweet bottles (and nice pictures) Road dog!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Naptime.Â  Our cats love days like this.Â  Well, for them every day is a day like this.


 
 Cats and dogs got the life. Well the lucky ones do.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> another


 

 Looks good enough to eat[8D]


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Sweet bottles (and nice pictures)Â Road dog!


 Thanks, I like that little Wolf bottle in your pic!


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good enough to eat[8D]
Click to expand...

 Thanks Rick.


----------



## blobbottlebob

> Thanks, I like that little Wolf bottle in your pic!


 Thank you! It is a cool little hutch in a saphire color with a tiny marble like blob.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Wow,...keep the eye candy coming you guys...GREAT pics!


----------



## rockbot

some serious stuff coming out! nice.. love all the colors. no kidding candy![]


----------



## Road Dog

last pic [attachment=DSC06968c.jpg]


----------



## NCdigger5

A lot of nice whittle in there.


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> heres my entry[][]


 ok,heres #2 and 3


----------



## carobran

#3[]


----------



## Blackglass

Glad I'm not too late!

 "Alcoholic Medicine"


----------



## tigue710

Great pics everyone, TD, the Chero cola pic is beautiful... Charlie the kitty box had me laughing out loud!  Now that is funny...


----------



## tigue710

Here is my entry, yes this is a picture of 5 bottles.  The image has been altered, but no touch up, color drawing or additions have been added.  Nothing has been taken away, it is an original photograph of 5 bottles


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> Here is my entry, yes this is a picture of 5 bottles.  The image has been altered, but no touch up, color drawing or additions have been added.  Nothing has been taken away, it is an original photograph of 5 bottles


----------



## T D

> Great pics everyone, TD, the Chero cola pic is beautiful...


 

 Thanks, tigue, I went out the morning after seeing this post and got lucky with the fog.  It had rained hard the night before and I was hoping to get a great sunrise.     These were actually before the sun came over the horizon and were better because you could see the fog and the color of the glass more clearly.  I got some great pics during sunrise, but I liked this one best.


----------



## bottle_head9

2nd picture


----------



## bottle_head9

Third pic.


----------



## bostaurus

Here is number 3..


----------



## RedGinger

Nice, Melinda.  I like the autumnal theme.  Good pics, everyone.  When do we get more info on this contest?


----------



## cyberdigger

Entries will be accepted until 8PM Eastern tonight. After that, I'm gonna ask everyone to choose 5 pics they like the most. The easiest way I can think to do this is to jot down the post # of the pics you like and post them in a new thread I will start and provide a link to from here, where I will repeat these instructions.
 THe post # is found at the bottom right corner of the post.
 Choose 5 of your favorites. They don't need to be in any order. The 5 most popular choices will be entered in a poll, where we will only be able to choose one. That will be in a few days, though, I'll give us until Saturday Oct 8th at 8PM eastern time to choose your 5 favorites. 
 Don't announce your choices yet, the contest is still on.. thanks everybody for the great participation, there's some stunners here! []


----------



## Rockhounder55

I forgot all about this, and now I'm running around like a madman during my lunch break trying to get one crappy picture entered. I decided to go the insulator route. []  ~Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> Here is my entry, yes this is a picture of 5 bottles.  The image has been altered, but no touch up, color drawing or additions have been added.  Nothing has been taken away, it is an original photograph of 5 bottles
Click to expand...

 

 I likeeeeee it[8D]


----------



## glass man

I have three groupings I like and some have some of the same bottles in them, along with a couple of new ones. These are some of my most favorite out of the bottles I have left. Hope you enjoy.
 Picture 1


----------



## glass man

Here's picture 2


----------



## glass man

Here's my third picture.


----------



## JOETHECROW

I figured I'd better get busy ,with only an hour to go....Laur mentioned the deadline to me, and we thought this might be kind of cool.... A few ambers in front of the old outhouse...


----------



## cyberdigger

If I get 3 people here to 2nd a motion to continue the contest for another 24 hours, I will do it. I didn't hide this deadline from anyone but I know we don't all check in every day.. []


----------



## cyberdigger

By the way, there's 45 minutes left to either vote for an extension or submit your entries..


----------



## tigue710

I second it!  I don't have anymore pics but this thread has brought out so many good pics and bottles I want to see more!  My favorite bottle so far would be joes hammer whittled flask...


----------



## Angelpeace

And now.....for my winning entry[][][]. I call this my winning entry because each bottle means so much to me. The Carter's Cathedral Ink was the first bottle Jamie bought after we got married (which by the was was 21 years ago today. Happy Anniversary, Sweetheart!) The ink was the bottle that taught me how beautiful antique glass could be. The Holy Water bottle is one of the unique ones in my small collection, and I love it. The Violin bottle is the only one we have left from our extensive collection of fiddles and banjos that we had at one time. I think those bottles are so beautiful. The tiny, open pontiled cathedral is one of my favorites from Jamie's collection. That leaves the blue flask. It's not an old bottle. In fact it's a reproduction that sat on the bedroom shelf of my best friend from high school, Martha Ayers. Martha passed away several years back, from lung cancer (never smoked a day in her life), and I aquired this from her estate sale. It has a special place in my collection and in my heart. I wish I could have included one more because it would have been the big, beautiful, olive colored case gin that I was sent along with a few other bottles this past Christmas from the person who got my name. Yes, siree, this is my winning entry because win or lose, it represents the beauty, love and kindness of all the friends I've met on here. Though monetarily poor, I am so rich for having known all of you. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Angelpeace

I second it too. Everyone should have a chance to contribute and I know how weird things can happen, like all the batteries being dead in your camera and backup.


----------



## glass man

I had Nina jump up so that I could second this too. Hope that gives you enough to continue a little longer.
 Jamie


----------



## cyberdigger

That's three.. does anyone third the motion?


----------



## coboltmoon

5 bottles


----------



## JOETHECROW

Here's Laurens 5th pic...


----------



## tigue710

I third and decree the motion mr speaker.


----------



## cyberdigger

Additional entries accepted until 'morrow eve.. but they better be GOOD SHOTS .. [&:]


----------



## RedGinger

Good deal.  I'll have to think of another creative way to photograph some bottles.  I think I have an idea...[]


----------



## RedGinger

Oops, with the extension, are we allowed one more picture?  I was just mulling over a neat idea with Joe.


----------



## cyberdigger

See Red mull. See Joe and Red mull. Mull, Red, mull! []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Additional entries accepted until 'morrow eve.. but they better be GOOD SHOTS .. [&:]


 That's BS I already voted...[8|][]....Why did you put up the voting post before allowing a second chance....Please disregard all my votes and remove my entry as well, thank you....


----------



## cyberdigger

[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epackage

I kid you not, I believe in rules and that's why pic's with more than 5 or less than 5 bottles will not get my vote. Please disqualify my entry and disregard my votes, thanx ....Jim


----------



## Road Dog

last winter pic, but I liked it.


----------



## cyberdigger

""I kid you not, I believe in rules and that's why pic's with more than 5 or less than 5 bottles will not get my vote. Please disqualify my entry and disregard my votes, thanx ....Jim"

 Well jeepers Jim! Yes, if this was someone else's contest I would obey their rules. ..but this one is mine, I can change whatever I want for any reason, and i felt there was a need to give some extra time for people who just saw it most recently, or had technical difficulties. 
 I also stated rather clearly that none of you should be in any great rush to choose.. if anyone wants to change their vote during the voting period they are welcome to..
 What else.. o yeah Jim, you are a animal. [8D]


----------



## epackage

What contest ????[8D][:'(][X(][:-][][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> last winter pic, but I liked it.


 

 LOVE this one!!![]


----------



## cyberdigger

True, I didn't say what the prize will be...  [8|]  []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> last winter pic, but I liked it.


 Voted for your on time pic RD, by "man law" I can't vote for this one with a clear conscience, good luck[]


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger

Really nice, Road Dog!  Thanks, Charlie.  This is supposed to be fun!  I'd love to see more pics from others.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Road Dog,

 Your winter picture is absolutely stunning! I dare say it would display nicely, framed and hung on a wall next to any piece of fine art. Wonderful!

 Just a weird thought . . . Maybe we should auction off a picture or a copy of the winning picture . . . to benefit the forum as well???


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What contest ????[8D][:'(][X(][:-][][][]


 

 Comon my buddy Jim..this is juat a fun thing to do...it ain't meant to be a ""federation of Bottles" thing..just a little fun and Charlie is nice enough to do it..don't get mad..hey millions of bucks aren't involved here..please don't remove your bottle bro. as they add to it all..the main thing is we get to have a bit of fun in bad times with each other..and by it getting extended we will get to see more bottles!I will put some bottles on I used to have...not in hopes to win but just show bottles I had and loved in the past and for others to see more bottles...the winning ain't the big thing here..the bottles being on  for us to see in creative ways,beauty,etc. is what matters..also as a bottle family we are sharing with pride what we got..don't care if a bottle is a 50 cent bottle or a thousand buck bottle..the thing is to be light hearted and enjoy each other and our bottles which great or not is not the thing..they mean so much to each of us and that we care and cheer each other on...GOD BLESS YA JIM!!Don't take em off as it will take away the bottles of one of our beloved family members,,screw the contest in that sense...PEACE BRO!!JAMIE


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What contest ????[8D][:'(][X(][:-][][][]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comon my buddy Jim..this is juat a fun thing to do...it ain't meant to be a ""federation of Bottles" thing..just a little fun and Charlie is nice enough to do it..don't get mad..hey millions of bucks aren't involved here..please don't remove your bottle bro. as they add to it all..the main thing is we get to have a bit of fun in bad times with each other..and by it getting extended we will get to see more bottles!I will put some bottles on I used to have...not in hopes to win but just show bottles I had and loved in the past and for others to see more bottles...the winning ain't the big thing here..the bottles being on  for us to see in creative ways,beauty,etc. is what matters..also as a bottle family we are sharing with pride what we got..don't care if a bottle is a 50 cent bottle or a thousand buck bottle..the thing is to be light hearted and enjoy each other and our bottles which great or not is not the thing..they mean so much to each of us and that we care and cheer each other on...GOD BLESS YA JIM!!Don't take em off as it will take away the bottles of one of our beloved family members,,screw the contest in that sense...PEACE BRO!!JAMIE
Click to expand...

 I was joking around with Chuckles is all Jamie, no harm no foul...[]


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What contest ????[8D][:'(][X(][:-][][][]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comon my buddy Jim..this is juat a fun thing to do...it ain't meant to be a ""federation of Bottles" thing..just a little fun and Charlie is nice enough to do it..don't get mad..hey millions of bucks aren't involved here..please don't remove your bottle bro. as they add to it all..the main thing is we get to have a bit of fun in bad times with each other..and by it getting extended we will get to see more bottles!I will put some bottles on I used to have...not in hopes to win but just show bottles I had and loved in the past and for others to see more bottles...the winning ain't the big thing here..the bottles being on  for us to see in creative ways,beauty,etc. is what matters..also as a bottle family we are sharing with pride what we got..don't care if a bottle is a 50 cent bottle or a thousand buck bottle..the thing is to be light hearted and enjoy each other and our bottles which great or not is not the thing..they mean so much to each of us and that we care and cheer each other on...GOD BLESS YA JIM!!Don't take em off as it will take away the bottles of one of our beloved family members,,screw the contest in that sense...PEACE BRO!!JAMIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was joking around with Chuckles is all Jamie, no harm no foul...[]
Click to expand...

 


 GROOVY COOL THEN JIM!!JAMIE!  You know when my dad was really happy or proud of me he would call me"JIM BOY" my name is james allan lindesy..my mom loved the actor allan lad and wanted to call me that,but my dang big bro. started calling me jamie and it stuck..was rough growing up in the 50s cause jamie was usually a girls name..not as bad as sue though i don't guess!


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOVY COOL THEN JIM!!JAMIE!  You know when my dad was really happy or proud of me he would call me"JIM BOY" my name is james allan lindesy..my mom loved the actor allan lad and wanted to call me that,but my dang big bro. started calling me jamie and it stuck..was rough growing up in the 50s cause jamie was usually a girls name..not as bad as sue though i don't guess!


 []


----------



## surfaceone

-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----*-----







 did we make it under the wire?


----------



## Dabeel

I must say bottlekid that is some of the neatest white lettering on bottles that I have ever seen....great job!


----------



## Dabeel

Hey Laur, that is an incredible shot.....love it!
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

like this one a lot also....nice picture!
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

Man this is another great shot! Competition is getting tough!
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel

Very Nice Road Dog!
 Doug


----------



## sandchip

The Rebel 5.  So much for the Yankee vote...


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> The Rebel 5.Â  So much for the Yankee vote...


 ME LIKEY!!!JAMO


----------



## phil44

here's 5 of the same, just different colors!


----------



## phil44

As usual.......   I'm right on time ........ sorry for not pay n attn.


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Hey Laur, that is an incredible shot.....love it!
> Doug


 
 Thanks, Doug.  Which one?[8|]


----------



## bottle_head9

Last one for me.Nice photos everyone.[]


----------



## cyberdigger

[>:]
 [8|]
 [:-]
 []
 []
 [&o]
 []
 It's 6:50 PM... time is up! Now go list your fav 5 HERE


----------



## bottle_head9

I thought it was until 8:00pm???


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Additional entries accepted until 'morrow eve.. but they better be GOOD SHOTS .. [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger

Don't it just tick people off when the rules get changed??? [] 

 Listen.. this is just a simple way to be interactive on the forum, it's no big deal, nobody's life is on the line here, no high stakes at risk.. I still didn't even tell anyone what the winner will win! Maybe I didn't even decide yet.. all I know is a bunch of forum members posted a bunch of really nice pics .. for that alone, we should all be appreciative!

 So, I am sorry if my schedule changes have given anyone IBS, I don't mean any harm, I'm just naturally rebellious.. [8D]


----------



## bottle_head9

Maybe some people had to work late.It doesn`t tic me off in the least.Whatever you decide to give as a prize would simply be donated to the forum if I were to win.[]


----------



## cyberdigger

[] Thanks Tom! I'm not sure what Roger would do with it, though..


----------



## bottle_head9

Being a bottle forum I guess I assumed the prize would be a bottle, which could be auctioned off.[]


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> [] Thanks Tom! I'm not sure what Roger would do with it, though..


----------



## cyberdigger

I just hope the winner will like it.. nothing so romantic like a bottle, though..


----------



## Wheelah23

A broken image reference! Just what I've always wanted! []


----------



## cyberdigger

Hope you win then.. []

 ...TIME TO CHOOSE YOUR FAVORITE 5 PICS.... CLICK HERE TO GO TO THE VOTING POST


----------



## Pinzel

hahahahahaha


----------



## Pinzel

man im so puter illliterate tha hahahaha was for the kitty pic. duh to me again.


----------



## CALDIGR2

Prob'ly too late, but I have been away slaying 'ol Bambi.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Prob'ly too late, but I have been away slaying 'ol Bambi.


 

 CAN I have that ole ugly green one you probably are just going to through away?[8D] 

 DANG THAT IS PERTY!!JAMIE


----------

